# Best 25-06



## Yellow Mouth Chaser (Jan 8, 2008)

I am looking to buy a 25-06 here soon and I figured y'all would be the ones to have some answers. In your opinion, which brand and model is the best shooting? What are your likes and dislikes? What are some pros and cons to each one?


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

Yellow Mouth Chaser said:


> I am looking to buy a 25-06 here soon and I figured y'all would be the ones to have some answers. In your opinion, which brand and model is the best shooting? What are your likes and dislikes? What are some pros and cons to each one?


I shoot a Ruger 77, that has a Timney trigger...very accurate using Winchester 120 gr.NO bullets. I have changed the ammo to Federal Premium,using Sierra BT.
I like the pass thrus I get with the Federal,opposed to the lack of that the Winchester gives me.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

I have always been a Remington 700 man, even though I have others.


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

Browning A-bolt here, very happy with it


----------



## thundercles (Oct 30, 2012)

x2 on Browning A-Bolt. Shoots great with 117 gr Hornadys. Stay away from the 85 gr Winchester Ballistic Silvertip


----------



## backlash71 (May 27, 2010)

Remington 700 Long Range. I have one in 25-06 and it is great. These can be found in $700 range which is great a value. The B&C stock alone is about $250.

http://www.remington.com/products/firearms/centerfire/model-700/model-700-long-range.aspx

Pic of mine.


----------



## Flatfisher6187 (Jun 21, 2007)

I used to have a Remington 700 SPS Stainless in .25-06 and loved it. Wish I still had it. It was a true tack driver even with the $50 bushnell scope I had on it. The only thing I didn't like about that gun and this would be true for any .25-06 is it was LONG. The first deer I shot with it I thought I was going to scare it away because I hit the window of the blind trying to get into position for the shot. That is thing ONE and ONLY thing that I dislike about that caliber is the length. I like small rifles like the Remington Model 7


----------



## twang56 (Nov 21, 2010)

25-06 performs best with a 24" or longer barrel


----------



## Fish Aholic (May 13, 2005)

I have a store bought Tikka chambered in 25-06. It shoots 1 inch groups on the bench but my in the field accuracy has been terrible but then again that could just be me or the scope is getting knocked off in the field. I am shooting Sierra Game Kings in 117 grain and have had decent luck with them and have seen good reviews on the Barnes 100 grain. 

I do like my 30-06 better but that's just me.


----------



## Yellow Mouth Chaser (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks for every ones input. I am going to do some more research but I will post it up when I pick one out.


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

I have a Sako Finbear and yes, it is a long gun.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

The one you can afford and like the most is the gun to get.Go to a gunshow,or a place like Cabela's or Bass Pro and pick up and fondle every kind,then start price hunting.Advice is like arse holes.Everybody's got one.


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

I have a mark iii and it hasn't missed an eyeball yet. It's definitely not a gun you want to take hiking though it's pretty heavy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

Remington 700 stainless Sendero.


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

25-06 is an overbore case capacity and hard on barrel throats. Stainless barrels are more resistant to throat erosion.


----------



## the hook (Aug 8, 2011)

Have a 25-06 Rem 700 bdl Varmint that is my 'go to' gun when I have to hit...See no need for another brand


----------



## Bevo34 (Feb 10, 2005)

I have the Thompson center encore in stainless with a bull barrel. It's a tack driver. I like it because it is a single shot, but I can load it as fast as a bolt.


----------



## Capt sharky (Feb 22, 2012)

Old ruger m77 awesome rifles


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

.257 Weatherby Mag, I'm sorry I just had to?


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

I shoot my uncles old m77. Has a thicker profile barrel than most rifles. It is a tack driver. Just shot it today actually. Grouped 3, 117gr sierra gamekings in slightly less than 1moa at 200yd. Love that gun, just wish it was mine.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

had a ruger 77, awesome rifle w a leupo 6.5X20

sold it because i'm a lefty

dumbest thing i ever did.............still miss that rig


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

I love my Roger #1 bull barrel 25-06. It is a tack driver. Been using my 22-250 this year but still love the 25-06. I had the trigger adjusted to 2.5lbs


----------



## BenFishing62 (Jun 16, 2012)

I have a weatherby vanguard that consistently delivers .5 moa. I highly recommend weatherby vanguard. Check the factory shot targets prior to purchasing.


----------



## redkiller99 (Feb 28, 2013)

I don't have a 25-06, but I've never shot a more smooth shooting rifle than the Remington 700. I happen to have the vtr version in a 308 but man does that gun shoot. I put 3 of my handloads through the same hole at 100 yards. This version may be more accurate than the other versions, but they all have the same action which is the unique part of every 700 and the most important part. I'd say, pick your favorite model that carries the 25-06 and go with it. You will not b disappointed.... and my rifle is outfitted with a Vortex diamondback 4-12x40


----------



## Ancuegar (Jul 5, 2012)

My 25-06 is a ruger 77VT stainless barrel laminated stock. The bull barrel makes it heavy but you get to watch the bullet get to the target. Killed a Nilgai cow with it at 550 yds with 117 gr game kings. Love that gun and it was great for kids and women.


----------



## Fresh2Salt (May 21, 2004)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> had a ruger 77, awesome rifle w a leupo 6.5X20
> 
> sold it because i'm a lefty
> 
> dumbest thing i ever did.............still miss that rig


That's pretty nuts IMHO. I'm a lefty and all my guns are for wrong handed people. I'd never get rid of a single one.

That said, my Browning A-bolt 25-06 has a 22" barrel and can shoot lights out. The trigger has been adjusted to just over 2lbs and I have a Leupold 3.5-10x50 on it to complete the ensemble. My gun loves Federal Premium Sierra Gameking BTSP in 117grains

I bought it years ago off a friend and just put it to use this past deer season. Everything has been DRT with this gun. The only thing that would make this gun better is if it were stainless.


----------



## grittydog (Jan 16, 2008)

Browning BAR Safari


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

Get you a rifle that comes with a sub 1 inch MOA guarantee. I know Tikka T3 comes with one but there are others out there that come with one as well. Remington makes a good rifle but there is no accuracy guarantee so you can get one that shoots .5 moa or shoots 3 inch moa at a hundred yards. If you buy a rifle that ends up shooting like **** then you'll have to spend another 600 bucks getting it accurized. If you have 2 grand in your budget then get a Hill Country Rifles Harvester Rifle. These things shoot below 1/2 inch MOA on average and come with the barrel break in already done as well as the test target showing how small the grouping is at 100 yards. I think their rifles are worth every penny and my next rifle will be a HCR Harvester rifle. Not only can you order a rifle from them built to your specs or you can wait until they have your caliber in stock in their inventory and it shows you what the grouping is so sometimes you can buy a rifle that shoots .3 moa.


----------

